# Interrogation device evaluation(s)



## Summer (Apr 26, 2012)

Good morning everyone,

Seeking advice please,  for the Interrogation device evaluation(s) in CPT the wording states physician analysis, reveiw(s) and report(s) (pages 485 - 486);  I'm interpretating this to mean the physician must review the electronic analysis and physically sign a report as to his/her findings for that days encounter.

Correct?

Thank you,  
Summer


----------



## jewlz0879 (Apr 26, 2012)

Correct. He must perform the program or interrogation, review the analysis and dictate a signed report of his/her findings.


----------

